# Hello!



## BJSchafer (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello!  I thought that this would be a good place to get started on getting more writing stuff, and hopefully meet some new friends and fellow writers.  So, here I am, pleased to meet'cha!


----------



## Baron (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 8, 2007)

Very brash and friendly.


----------



## Triquediqual (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum!!!

Triquediqual


----------



## Shinn (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey ya!!! Welcome to the forum!!!! ^_^


----------

